# Horror magazine - Seeking Submissions



## Uath (Aug 21, 2008)

Ghastly Door is a free horror magazine featuring the newest work from the small-press horror world. I have a Horror Short Story Of The Week Page that's super popular. Here's the submission guidelines:

http://ghastlydoor.com/horror-magazine-submissions/


----------

